# I.O.M.S.P.Co...



## mikm (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone out there...Especially "Mona's Isle" "Manxman".etc...


----------



## scouse152 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Tynwald*

I worked on TYNWALD summer season 74, BEN-MY-CHREE part of 73 and Easter 74.


----------



## Manxman 52 (May 9, 2010)

I was on M.V Monas Queen from 1972-1975, good days


----------

